# Two Skein Sweater



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?


----------



## knitwitwriter (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope that you find it. I'll be watching this one, because I think I'd like the pattern as well. Take care!


----------



## Bar413 (Feb 5, 2011)

Do not have pattern from 1960's. Do have this one from freepatterns. Very adaptable. Super easy.

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00253&cat_id=380


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, looks very interesting.


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

Please keep me in mind if you find it.

Retta


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Smargit said:


> Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?


I no longer have the pattern, but I remember making a couple that were very easy. They were knit from the neck down, and the pattern was a stockinette stitch. On the knit rows the yarn was wrapped twice and on the purl rows the second wrap was dropped. It make a very lacy look. There were no buttons. The sleeve and bottom cuffs were done in a k1,p1 rib. I don't know if this is the one you are searching for. It may have been a Red Heart free pattern from a store.


----------



## sharnkay (Feb 26, 2011)

I know this isn't the pattern you are looking for (it isn't a cardigan), but this is a two-skein sweater pattern, also with 3/4 sleeves, and very cute, too:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTmothed.php


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have some super easy pamphlet patterns that I used many times for quick summer tops. I'll look them up and get back to you. Should be easy to find. I remember they were quick, done with larger needles.



Smargit said:


> Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry i do not have the pattern, but you did bring me a flashback!!! I made a dozen of these one christmas and we sent them for everyone's christmas presents...they were so cute and if i remember, about a two day project not counting the time i was in school....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Craft-Pattern-KNITTED-TWO-SKEIN-SWEATER-COATS-/110526197425#ht_2349wt_905

here it is on ebay...not too expensive but irritating since it was a free leaflet at the time...just in case you REALLY want it...


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

The sweater pattern on eBay looks great is that the one you have knit before? It's always nice to knit patterns others have already done and liked!


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking at the ebay one has it does not seem like the pattern is a large enough lace pattern but my mom says she has the label pattern from then and I will post it as soon as I get it from her..she says it is a red heart pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

this sounds like a good project


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Smargit said:


> Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?


Hello fellow knitter!!
I hope this is the one you've been looking for. I couldn't believe someone is trying to sell this one on e-bay! After all, it was a free pattern. I'm a good packrat when it comes to free patterns.
Here's hoping! This one is on size 11 needles so it may not be the one you are looking for.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

oh, oh.....thank you so much.... i didn't know i wanted this till Smartgit asked for it.... am printing it off right now so i can make one for me this spring....perfect weight.... that is if it will stop being winter...am I the only one who had snow this week????? we are all growling in my neighborhood....lol...

thanks again for the sweater pattern... i never throw away anything and yet i never have anything i want???? how does this happen????


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Smargit said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?
> ...


Thank you Judy!


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Smargit said:


> Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?


I remember that cardigan sweater, mine was from a kit using mohair and is over 50 years old. It looks like a basic top down raglan. The neck, center bands, and sleeve edges are in seed stitch, the rest is plan stockinette. Barbara G. Walker's "Knitting from the top" (and others) have the basic instructions. Working a top down raglan is quite simple. Once you make a sweater from your own design, you might not want to buy a pattern ever again. Knit the yoke and the sleeves first, then use all the rest of the yarn for the body. :wink:


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks -- this is not the pattern; however, it sounds very cute. I appreciate your response.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Judy. I don't think this is the one but it sure is cute. I'm going to try it. They make such fun,easy gifts. My sister is still talking about it. I made 3 of them for my sisters nearly 50 years ago. I saw the one on eBay, too, but was unwilling to pay for a free pattern - just the principle of it!


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear you had snow! Yucck! I'm in Minnesota and it's not quite cold enough for snow, but the 50+ degree rain is cold and yuckky, too. We've had a rotten spring. On Monday it was almost 90 here and we had to turn on the air conditioner. Last night when going to bed we had to turn the furnace back on! Where, of where, is summer?


----------



## janet resh (Apr 17, 2011)

I knitted this one in 1972 in highschool. It is easy and I have also kinitted it reciently with sport weight yarn with size 6&7 needles for a baby sweater. These directions have been copied from the origional and are a little hard to read. Sorry for that.


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds like a great and quick summer project. Count me in if you find it!


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

@ Judyzazu. Thanks for that blast from the past. I did that one for my sister-in-law one year and she loved it. I'm tempted to make one for myself with long sleeves. Pattern is copied and saved. Thanks again.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, ladies, I tried. But I am happy it brought back a little memory. I got it when I was in high school way back when ("65" grad.)
SNOW! That's a four letter word in these parts! We are in the 80's today we're just starting spring here. So many flowering trees, tulips and daffodills. It's just gorgeous out and all my windows are open. We had a long cold winter and I know better than to complain!


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for this sweater pattern. This was the first sweater I knitted as a young girl. This pattern brought back lots of fun memories! I have copied it. Thanks again!
Karen in Idaho


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Yarnandfiber.com claims to have a 2 skein sweater for size 13 needles, I haven't found it yet, but then, I am not sure what I am looking for exactly. 
Maybe if we both look... 
Oops, I just saw that you found it. Never mind!
Still, they have some nice looking free patterns.



Smargit said:


> Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Judy,

I tried 7 X to get the pattern off EBAY. I went through the whole registration process and each time, it shuttled me back to the Welcome To EBAY screen. 

I guess I was meant to read further and get the pattern from you. Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Judy, The directions say the sweater will fit sizes 10 to 18. God bless you. I hope acrylic yarn will be as stretchy. Carolyn


----------



## Giddy Granny (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Judy, I've printed it off and headed for my "stash". Looks like a quick, spring sweater. Think I'll use some Vanna, I picked up when our Alco store closed.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Smargit said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?
> ...


This is the one I was remembering! Thanks for finding it. It is very easy, and doesn't take very long to complete.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Smargit said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?
> ...


This is the one I was remembering! Thanks for finding it. It is very easy, and doesn't take very long to complete. I didn't put buttons on it, though.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going to have to try this too. It looks to be a comfortable, kind of everyday sweater you can grab any time.
Knitting doesn't always have to be complicated and this will use some of my stash.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

VICTORY! This is the one! Thanks so much, Janet. I'm so glad you saved these old patterns. I've printed it off so now I have it in my noteback and on the computer. I can hardly wait to start it.


----------



## 15656 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting the sweater pattern- I remember making this sweater a LOT when I first started knitting(a few year ago)
JH


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sharnkay, I like sweater, on the link you provided, very much. Thank you so much for providing it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Judy, you are so nice to share this free pattern with us.


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

yes, I have the pattern and we call it "Olga's sweater" because she got it from a pattern book from long ago, long out of print. Just need to figure out if it is kosher to send it to and just how to send it to you. I am going to try to scan it to see if that might work.


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

That is very cute! I saved that one. You ladies are a treasure trove of inspiration.



sharnkay said:


> I know this isn't the pattern you are looking for (it isn't a cardigan), but this is a two-skein sweater pattern, also with 3/4 sleeves, and very cute, too:
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTmothed.php


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

could someone advise me as to the legality of sending the 2 skein sweater pattern. I have scanned it and could send it, just not sure if it would be proper to do so.


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Technically, most any design is considered copyrighted even if it is free. 
Just shoot off an email to the publisher, they are very good about extending permission especially if it is for personal use, make sure to say that you are going to give them credit as you share. Many times the designer with say upfront what use is acceptable and then you are golden.


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would be interested in seeing the Olga's Sweater pattern is there anyway you could email it to me. 
pjflan55


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

I can not seem to get further back in this discussion was interested in the pattern that Judi mentioned. How do I get back to the beginning of the discussion?


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you have the page1,2,3 indicator below and to the right of the postings? If you do and click on 1 it should take you to the beginning. Good luck.



pjflan55 said:


> I can not seem to get further back in this discussion was interested in the pattern that Judi mentioned. How do I get back to the beginning of the discussion?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

.


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

No it was not there but my son did a refresh program after my frustrated rant and it now shows pictures and the 123 Thanks


----------



## Waldine (Jan 18, 2011)

Reading over the pattern. What do I do when it says "O"
Pattern says it means over, but over what? It also says pattern will fit sizes 10-18 with no changes of stitch.(?) Can someone please explain this to me? I would like to knit this but the pattern is rather complicated. I don't think I know what a long stitch is and I sure don't know what O is.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

The "O" is just a regular yarn over to make the button hole. There is a diagram of the long stitch in the pattern. You just insert your right hand needle between two stitches,down two rows and knit through them.

I am knitting this on a circular needle - back and forth as though it was a straight needle. this makes it easy to handle so many stitches on one needle. Also, I am altering the pattern once it's time to take the stitches off for the front. I am knitting the first 30 stitches for the front, then putting the stitches that make the sleeves on a stitch holder (or running a contrasting thread of yarn through them, tying it off to hold them) and picking up the stitches that form the back. Be sure to keep the marker in place. Then tie the next set of sleeve stitches off and knit accross the left front. Now you can knit back and forth without any seams and do the decreases at the stitch markers. Once you've finished the body of the sweater, go back and pick up the sleeve stitches with a circular needle and join the ends together, knitting in the round. Make the appropriate increases when joining and the decreases as you knit down the sleeves. Eliminates the need to sew up the sleeves. By the way, I am make the sleeves long, down to the wrist. The 3/4 sleeves in the pattern are kind of annoying, as I recall.

Because of the large (13) needles, this sweater is very stretchy and really does fit from size 10 to 18. Note, however, in the pattern it says that if you really want a size 10 (circa 1962), to use one size smaller needles.

It's kind of a fun sweater and knits up very fast. Not good for our cold Minnesota winters, but great for cool summer nights or to wear as a cover-up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Smargit - great waqy to do this with no seaming and I LOVE THAT......


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I might have that. Is it very lacy? I will look and let you know, but you might have to remind me.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, it is very lacy, but doesn't have the holes that lace has except in the yoke. Because it has raglan sleeves knit down from the top, it fits all shoulders. Good luck. I'll post a photo when I finish it. The sun is finally out in Minnesota today,so I'll be out trying to get the garden going instead of sitting inside knitting. More to follow.


----------



## Waldine (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank You, Smartgit. You made it so much clearer than the patteren did. I think I understand it now and may attempt it since I have the yarn and the needles.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello our gang of knitters:

I wrote to Coats & Clarks asking them to repost this pattern on their web site. It seems to be a big project. When I finish my sweater, I may try to rewrite a pattern similar to this using circular needles. I'll know then how much yarn it took as well. While sizes in the 60's were, indeed, different that they are now (I don't know why), once I have it completed I'll be able tell how it fits.

Here is the response from Coats & Clarks:

Thank you for your recent inquiry about posting a pattern for a two-skein sweater on our website.

We forwarded your request to our publications department for consideration as they plan projects to be placed online. One of their concerns about posting the pattern as it is involves changes in product lines over the years: the pattern would have to be tested with current production to see if it could be done with the amount of yarn suggested in the original pattern. Their other concern involves the sizing on the pattern. Clothing sizes ran much smaller in the 60's than they do now, so the pattern would need to be rewritten to reflect that. 

Thank you for the opportunity to be of service.

Sincerely,

Ann Blalock 
Manager, Consumer Information 

56044 

Coats & Clark
3430 Toringdon Way, Suite 301
Charlotte, NC 29277
704-329-5028
704-329-5025 fax


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Before the pattern was posted on this site, I placed a call to the toll-free number for Coats & Clark. The person i spoke with took my information and said she would locate the pattern and send it to me. She said it sounded familiar, and there were a couple that might be a match. We shall see.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

please update us when you find out, it would be wonderful to know they could do that...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

deemail said:


> please update us when you find out, it would be wonderful to know they could do that...


Sure will!


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you. I will contact Olga and find out where she got it. It was a free leaflet from Coats and Clark, it was copyrited in 1962


jelun said:


> Technically, most any design is considered copyrighted even if it is free.
> Just shoot off an email to the publisher, they are very good about extending permission especially if it is for personal use, make sure to say that you are going to give them credit as you share. Many times the designer with say upfront what use is acceptable and then you are golden.


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw this post AFTER I called Coats & Clark asking about the 2 skein pattern. I have yet to hear from them regarding such. I did tell them that we, here in California have made several dozen of them and find the size and yarnage very satisfactory. The flyer Olga had was a freebee from Coats & Clark.


Smargit said:


> Hello our gang of knitters:
> 
> I wrote to Coats & Clarks asking them to repost this pattern on their web site. It seems to be a big project. When I finish my sweater, I may try to rewrite a pattern similar to this using circular needles. I'll know then how much yarn it took as well. While sizes in the 60's were, indeed, different that they are now (I don't know why), once I have it completed I'll be able tell how it fits.
> 
> ...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

When we were all looking for the original 2 skein pattern, i had gone to another forum and asked. One of the ladies there sent the original with the lacy bodice/sleeves, the second one we found with the basket weave yoke and here is a third one I have not seen before but thought you might like it too...I just wonder how many skeins I will need now that I don't have a 2 skein body any longer????? :mrgreen:


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

This is awesome. Thanks for posting it. I'm going to have to try that one, too. I bought 3 skeins of yarn because they don't always come in four ounce skeins anymore. So many of them are 3.5 ounces and I wasn't sure what the yardage on the old four ounce ones were.


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the pattern your looking for. It was free from Coats & Clark. I would be happy to share. The picture of the sweater is very light but the directions, one page, is fine.
I'm relatively new here. How can I send you the pattern?


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

Could you email me a copy of the quick two skein sweater. this is the pattern is the one I have been looking everywhere for it.

Thanks 

Pat 
[email protected]


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks kraftygayle. It appears that Coats & Clarks came up with quite a few two-skein sweaters. The one you sent isn't the one I made years ago, but it is very interesting nonetheless. There is a way to print it off the forum, which I can't remember right now, but you need to do nothing else. Somewhere among the pages of discussions here is the pattern that someone else provided, matching the one I made. You may find that interesting, too. I am modifying the pattern to do on circular needles with no seams to sew. When I get it finished, I'll take a photo of it and post it along with the new directions.


----------



## jcarey8650 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok Ladies, here is another incarnation of the 2 skein sweater. I hope this works. It is an easy pattern, wish I had one to show but I have given all of them away.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jcarey8650 said:


> I saw this post AFTER I called Coats & Clark asking about the 2 skein pattern. I have yet to hear from them regarding such. I did tell them that we, here in California have made several dozen of them and find the size and yarnage very satisfactory. The flyer Olga had was a freebee from Coats & Clark.
> 
> 
> Smargit said:
> ...


That is the same reply I got after calling them, along with a moth-eaten copy of the pattern for the first one we saw here.


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Look further in this blog and you will find the 2 skein sweater.
It was the free at the time. I posted it. Have fun.
kraftygayle


----------



## dawnwnn (Feb 10, 2011)

oh my, this is it....2 skein cardigan sweater...and can't read all the instructions on line.....could it be emailed to me or sent to me???

thank you ever so much. dawn nelson [email protected]


----------



## dawnwnn (Feb 10, 2011)

hello...i am hoping your pretty face is the one i saw writing about the caron shawl, shoulder shawl, with an error in pattern. what lines are incorrect please? i have the original pattern and need only the lines written incorrectly. thank you dn


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, there is another two-skein cardigan pattern that is from 1962 from Coats/Clark Red Heart that is also knitted from the neck down on size 9 and 13 needles. Do you have that pattern too? It is very easy to make in a hurry or for charity. I lost this pattern years ago as it was a free leaflet. Thanks
My email is [email protected]


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Please read the next note from me please as there is another 2 skein cardigan from 1962 that is great. If you have it please send it. It is made from the next down with 9 & 13 needles.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is what I am looking for but cannot read row 13 and 14. Could you please tell me what it says? Many thanks. Could you please email the entire pattern at [email protected] as my printer prints every page of all the messasges thanks again.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Smargit said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago (many) I had a pattern for a two skein cardigan sweater with 3/4 sleeves knit on size 13 needles. It was really a nice, quick-to-knit, lightweight sweater. Does anybody have a pattern for such a sweater that they can share?
> ...


That is too much to find this!!!! Thank you thank you!!! It was the very first sweater I ever made!!! It will be fun to make another! Sheri


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks again for the sweater pattern... i never throw away anything and yet i never have anything i want???? how does this happen????[/quote]

I hear you big time deer LOL LOL I was thinking I have to have this pattern because Mom passed and my s-i-l gave me what was left of her knitting, but where did I put it all.... Sheri


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

jcarey8650 said:


> Ok Ladies, here is another incarnation of the 2 skein sweater. I hope this works. It is an easy pattern, wish I had one to show but I have given all of them away.


Thank you for this one too!!!! Love vintage patterns!!!
Sheri


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

kraftygayle said:


> I have the pattern your looking for. It was free from Coats & Clark. I would be happy to share. The picture of the sweater is very light but the directions, one page, is fine.
> I'm relatively new here. How can I send you the pattern?


This is the one I remember making. Thank you so much for posting it!!
Sheri


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you all for posting your wonderful patterns saved from years ago!!! My sock knitting group has decided to stray from socks and now we are having an "aside" sweater KAL!

Sheri


----------



## beautimus (Apr 25, 2012)

I, too, loved this pattern and made them for Christmas gifts in the 70's (am I dating myself?). I know I saw my pattern a couple of years ago and now that I want to make them again, it vanished. It is very similar to the Quick Knit, A Two-Skein Sweater (Coats & Clark, Red Heart Yarns) Free Leaflet, W-770.

Were you able to find that pattern Smargit? If so, would you please share it with me? I would be so grateful.


----------



## beautimus (Apr 25, 2012)

I cannot download this pattern. Has it been removed by some chance? I get as far as asking me if I want to download it and I click that but nothing happens. I am hoping that this is the pattern I am looking for. I also made them in the 70's and had the pattern up until two years ago, then it vanished.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

beautimus said:


> I cannot download this pattern. Has it been removed by some chance? I get as far as asking me if I want to download it and I click that but nothing happens. I am hoping that this is the pattern I am looking for. I also made them in the 70's and had the pattern up until two years ago, then it vanished.


I just right clicked on each page, copy/pasted it into a Word document. Hope this helps you!


----------



## beautimus (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Siouxann, Could you possibly send me the pattern for the two-skein ladies knitted cardigan, with 3/4's sleeves, no buttons, lacy-look, that you sent to Smargit last year. I cannot find my pattern and was surprised to learn that someone else was looking for it also. I made them in every color back in the 70's and no longer have them. I would appreciate it very much. 

"Beautimus" in Oregon :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The pattern for the two-skein cardigan on Row 13 should read:

13th row: Knit 4, Purl until 4 stitches remain, Knit 4.

14th row: Knit 30, for left front, slip these stitches on 

a holder, (see photo)

Hope this helps as the copy I had printed, was too pale to read so it took several attempts to get the right wording.

I wrote this in on my pattern so doubly thanks to all of you who posted this pattern again for those of us who lost it through the years and several moves.

These patterns makes lovely charity sweaters or for the elderly who love the bright yarn of today. I have a yellow one that keeps me warm in air-conditioned buildings or the movie theater.

Janeway


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday 

Have a lovely day


----------



## beautimus (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you so very much! How kind of you to send me birthday wishes.

Happy Knitting!

Audrey


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

janet resh said:


> I knitted this one in 1972 in highschool. It is easy and I have also kinitted it reciently with sport weight yarn with size 6&7 needles for a baby sweater. These directions have been copied from the origional and are a little hard to read. Sorry for that.


dang it.. I can't open it...


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

deemail said:


> When we were all looking for the original 2 skein pattern, i had gone to another forum and asked. One of the ladies there sent the original with the lacy bodice/sleeves, the second one we found with the basket weave yoke and here is a third one I have not seen before but thought you might like it too...I just wonder how many skeins I will need now that I don't have a 2 skein body any longer????? :mrgreen:


thank you!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

jcarey8650 said:


> Ok Ladies, here is another incarnation of the 2 skein sweater. I hope this works. It is an easy pattern, wish I had one to show but I have given all of them away.


woooooooo hoooooooooooooo! This is the one I made all the time.. I have made several as pullovers..with short sleeves..Thank you soooooooo much! I misplaced my pattern..and I am so happy to have it again! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mountaingal said:


> woooooooo hoooooooooooooo! This is the one I made all the time.. I have made several as pullovers..with short sleeves..Thank you soooooooo much! I misplaced my pattern..and I am so happy to have it again! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good for you as I have made dozens of these sweaters. Good luck!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

kraftygayle said:


> I have the pattern your looking for. It was free from Coats & Clark. I would be happy to share. The picture of the sweater is very light but the directions, one page, is fine.
> I'm relatively new here. How can I send you the pattern?


Oh my, THIS is the first sweater I made when I was in grade school! It was winter white yarn. I remember having so much fun making this.


----------



## lakeleboeuf (Feb 9, 2013)

I CAN'T BELIEVE you found it!! I had written months and months ago wondering if anyone temembered this pattern. I must have made a dozen of them for family, people at work, friends, etc. when I was 20 in 1964!!! THANK! YOU! THANK YOU!! i will make this again....


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi I will try that too


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lakeleboeuf said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE you found it!! I had written months and months ago wondering if anyone temembered this pattern. I must have made a dozen of them for family, people at work, friends, etc. when I was 20 in 1964!!! THANK! YOU! THANK YOU!! i will make this again....


There are 2 more sweaters on KP, but I don't know how to find them made with 2 skeins. You might search on KP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Also look on KP for the thread of:

1960s ladies cardigan 2 skeins 

for another pattern.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

janet resh said:


> I knitted this one in 1972 in highschool. It is easy and I have also kinitted it reciently with sport weight yarn with size 6&7 needles for a baby sweater. These directions have been copied from the origional and are a little hard to read. Sorry for that.


I remember my mother making tis sweater when I was a kid. Shocking pink. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Connie4949 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you so much! My sister and I have had our 93 year old mother searching the house for these directions for ages! Or for one of the sweaters so we could recreate the directions. It's like seeing an old friend! Thank you!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

judyzazu said:


> Hello fellow knitter!!
> I hope this is the one you've been looking for. I couldn't believe someone is trying to sell this one on e-bay! After all, it was a free pattern. I'm a good packrat when it comes to free patterns.
> Here's hoping! This one is on size 11 needles so it may not be the one you are looking for.


This is so cute! Looks like a 50's pattern, at least the scarf around her neck does! But the hairstyle is the 60's. Ask me how I know! haha


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

janet resh said:


> I knitted this one in 1972 in highschool. It is easy and I have also kinitted it reciently with sport weight yarn with size 6&7 needles for a baby sweater. These directions have been copied from the origional and are a little hard to read. Sorry for that.


It wouldn't download so could you send it another way please? Many thanks!


----------

